# Whoever thinks they are pregnant!!!!



## Jeepchick (Dec 30, 2005)

POST HERE! I am tired of reading stories about symptoms and then not hearing the outcome!! So lets share our symptoms, when we are testing, ect...

Me: I had sex on bc pills on the 11th of november and then again on my period last month.

Symptoms:

cramps like AF is coming (have had them for 3 weeks on and off, sore bbs, wierd smelling CM, brown tinged CM for one day about 4 weeks ago and more hungry than usual. I tested last week and got a BFN but it could have been too early.


----------



## seahorsie (Jul 1, 2003)

TTC on Dec 12, tested negative with the e.p.t digital test twice, but today it's been 30 days since my last period. Going to get a different test and test within the next day or so. I had a cold for 2 weeks that I'm getting over now, so my symptoms could be that and/or AF - extremely tired (can barely drive!) sore boobs, some cramps. I'm usually irregular with AF, so it's pretty late for me not to have it.


----------



## Jeepchick (Dec 30, 2005)

hmm that sounds like a tough one! I am not really sure what day i had AF last month because i was on BC pills so i am not sure what day i am considered late! Figures...i am so impatient!


----------



## muttix2 (Apr 24, 2005)

I might be, might not be... I have no idea right now.


----------



## massaginmommy (Mar 5, 2005)

Waiting for Af to arrive. I am not sure if I'm PG or not. We did the BD alot around what should hav ebeen O time. I am not sure if I O'd or not. I have some symptoms of either AF or PG also my stomach has been acting weird a lot lately. Could be my diet. LOL I took a test today and it was







but it is still early so now I will wait for AF, since I only had the one test. I used it so it won't drive me crazy knowing it is there. I could start anyday up until the 10th.


----------



## seahorsie (Jul 1, 2003)

Well, 2 definitive answers today - AF came and negative test.







Btw, dollar store tests work fine, don't waste your money on the digital - they are not as reliable either. For 1.00, you can test often, which I'm prone to do! We only ttc once last month as an "experiment", so am not too surprised. We'll do better next time.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

:


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seahorsie*
Well, 2 definitive answers today - AF came and negative test.







Btw, dollar store tests work fine, don't waste your money on the digital - they are not as reliable either. For 1.00, you can test often, which I'm prone to do! We only ttc once last month as an "experiment", so am not too surprised. We'll do better next time.


----------



## muttix2 (Apr 24, 2005)

AF came yesterday.


----------



## massaginmommy (Mar 5, 2005)

Mine too


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

I don't know what's going on.

I'm on day 33 and no period but I got a negative test yesterday.

I've always been regular (28 day cycle) and I think I'm too young for menopause since I'm only 40.

I wasn't trying but we did have a birth control blooper on what I thought was a safe day.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm hoping I am! I'm just feeling a bit off lately. I still have a week before AF is due, so we will see...........


----------



## Summerland (Aug 9, 2005)

I might be....
Im supposed to get my period by fri or sat
So i will test in the next few days
I have been feeling light headed, dizzy and sick
so either morning sickness or just plain sick
I was tempted to test today but i dident want to waste my money


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I hope everyone's tests turn out the way they want. (I wonder if there's a curve?







Sorry
<--College student)


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm not pregnant.

I'm happy.


----------



## Attached2Elijah (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm 2-3 days late.... thinking I might be. Hoping and praying I am. Next month would make 2 years of trying.... praying like crazy right now. Will be testing either tonight or tomorrow morning, depending on when I can get the nerve up.







:







:


----------



## Attached2Elijah (Jun 27, 2004)

Nevermind, strike that..... I AM PREGNANT, YAY.


----------



## Danelle78 (Dec 29, 2005)

WOOT WOOT, Happy Dance for you!!!

I won't know until about Feb 6th, when AF is due again.


----------



## Jennbee (Apr 30, 2005)

AF was due on the 22nd, and hasn't arrived yet. I took a preg test on the 22nd at home and it was neg. I was then tested at the health centre the next day and still neg. So, today I took a test and still neg. I think tomorrow that I will go to the health centre again to do another test. This waiting is driving me







.
AF is really late.


----------



## MotherWhimsey (Mar 21, 2005)

well I haven't had a period since july 18th 2003.







still no pp af, but I did notice my cm going through cycles for a few months. then on the 21 we dtd and our condom broke. then on the 22nd I had lot of really really fertile ew mucus. and I felt myself ovulate. I've had some cramps lately and my boobs are a little tiney bit sore when dd nurses. But all these things could just be signs of my returning af. Either way though I think I will be happy. It is pretty murphy that the one time in our lives that a condom breaks happens to be the day before the first time I ovulate in more than 2 and a half years.


----------



## brendamr (Oct 19, 2005)

I am on CD 42! I will test tomorrow. However, I don't feel pregnant, and my period has been known to be a little wonky. AF was right on time last month, after a miscarriage, so I'm confused and frustrated. Oh well, I'll find out sooner or later, right?


----------



## seahorsie (Jul 1, 2003)

this morning, a faint line!







EDD - Friday, Oct 13







(lol!)


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, I can't check yet, not for a couple of days, but I've started these massive cravings already - I've eaten probably two pounds of fruit a day this whole week and been wanting salad so badly. I think this might be it...but we'll see.

Congratulations seahorsie!


----------



## TrishWSU (Oct 19, 2003)

I'm so glad I found this thread. I was trying to figure out where to post this. It's gonna be kind of long, but I need to explain it all.

I went home on R&R leave (I'm in Iraq) on 10 Dec and I was there for almost 3 weeks. There is a 9 hour time difference between Iraq and TN where I live. I tried to take my pill at 9pm everynight because it would have been 6 am the next day in Iraq. So, I was doing pretty good on this schedule until by boyfriend and I went to visit relatives on the 23rd and spent the night. So I missed a pill that day, but took two the next. Then on the night of the 27th (so really the morning of the 28th Iraq time) I ended up taking two pills (like 28th's and 29th's.) The next day I didn't take one to get back on track. BF and I DTD on the 31st and the 1st (we were stuck in Kuwait, so you know, we needed to find something to do







)

I spotted for about 4 days starting around the 7th or 8th. I chalked it up to missing the pills that threw me off. For the last week and a half I've insanely tired, but I wrote that off as getting sick from standing in the freezing cold rain at 0315 for an hour last Saturday. Plus I've been cramping off and on-but I've also been a little backed up if you know what I mean-my boobs got bigger, and I vary between being starving and feeling sick. I decided to keep on track with my pills until I started the 'inactive' pills yesterday. So now it's Monday afternoon and no AF (I know it's still kind of early) but I took a pg test today it was negative. But I figure if I am pg, then conception probaly took place on or around 1 Jan so I'd be like 4 weeks after conception. With my DD I tested positive 12 days after conception.

I probably need to be patient (definetly not one of my virtues) until at least Wed. or Thurs. but this is driving me nuts!

What do ya'll think?


----------



## risen_joy (Jan 22, 2006)

Yay!! A fun place to post what our DH are SOOO tired of hearing I am sure!! (Awww - my sweetie just denied that claim! Teehee! I am so lucky!)









Well, to share in the fun: ds was born end of aug. Had 2 days of spotting in oct and 1 in nov. - NOTHING since. Had a horrid false (?) positive in Dec - I say that as every one of the multiple tests I have taken have been neg.







Anyways, I've had all the fun symptoms: sore nips, cravings/aversions, emotions WACKED out, super tired, etc. Yep, that about does it!

I keep going back and forth telling myself yes I am and just believe and no I must be crazy. If only men could experience this once in awhile!!!







Ok, going to bed now. Thanks for the vent!!

Ellie


----------



## Jennbee (Apr 30, 2005)

I turned out not to be pregnant, AF was one week late and I was wishing too much. Boo hoo hoo. Next time, I'll try harder.


----------



## amyandelle (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi Mama's,

Well, I am one day late. This is only my second cycle pp so I might just not be on a 28 day cycle so who knows. I don't really have any symptoms other being tired but we had a really long week so it might just be from that. The only thing that really makes me think I am pg is that I had some thick CM this week when CM should be dry at the end of my cycle. I am going to test in a few hours (I am holding my pee so that it can get concentrated enough) Can you tell that I am trying very hard not to get my hopes up?














Cross your fingers Mama's!!!!! I'll post again in a few hours








Amy


----------



## amyandelle (Jul 5, 2004)

Well, it was negative. Still no AF though so I will just keep waiting.
Amy


----------



## risen_joy (Jan 22, 2006)

Trish - unless tired, and big sore boobs are a regular part of AF...I'd say you're looking at a good chance for a new addition!!









seahorsie and attachedtoelijah - CONGRATS!!!
















amy,annie, brenda, danelle - crossing my fingers for you!! here's hoping!!


----------



## amyandelle (Jul 5, 2004)

Day 30 and still no sign of af......

I am sure that I ovulated. On the 14th day of my cycle this month I had lots of fertile cm. So??????????
Amy


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

What a great thread!

DH and I were thinking about TTC #2 in a few months, but we "slipped" one day last month and I'm now 6 days late for AF. The thing is I took a hpt this morning and got a negative response. So I just don't know. I don't want to get my hopes up, but it's also a little sooner than we had planned....I guess I'd be ok either way, but I wish I knew for sure!

How soon should a hpt give an accurate reading (I'm a week late for AF, but the "slip" was 21 days ago...with my first I had a really clear test result at 6 weeks, but not at 4 weeks)?

And are there any signs of early pregnancy that stand out from the sore boobs (I'm nursing a ravenous 10 mo old), weight gain (I'm at pre-baby weight but still have a belly so no help there), and tiredness (said 10 mo old is teething and learning to walk...what is this sleep I hear people talk about?)?

Any advice would be welcome! Thanks!


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seahorsie*
this morning, a faint line!







EDD - Friday, Oct 13







(lol!)

Yay. My eldest was born on Oct. 13, 1997!


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Ah yes, this is the thread I've been looking for! Well said, Ellie... although I'm not sure if my dh is tired of hearing it, he just doesn't seem to process it. This morning as I was waking him up, I was going on and on about all of the for vs. against pregnancy symptoms I've been having, and then after a bit I said, "If I am, I'll have to get my health card updated..." he asks, "If you are what?"









I'm tandem nursing and my cycles started out again in July... they were 50 days long for a couple of cycles, then settled in to being 32 days long (which seems to be my norm). I had fertile-type mucous that ended on day 25, and I'm on day 37 now. I've been feeling Aunt Flo crampy... figured I would start on Thursday... then Friday... oh, I must start on Sat... thought I had started on Sunday, but it was, ah, the after effects of another activity








, and today, still a bit crampy but no AF. I tend to start in the morning, between when I wake up and about 10 or 11. I would be fine either way (pregnant or not), but I want to know if I might start my period because I want to go out and do stuff and not worry! My varicose veins flare up during my period and I don't want to be out on the bus with the kids when it starts.

I have a feeling of tightness or crampiness similar to pre-AF, as well as backache... but we just moved and I've been lugging around boxes and scrubbing floors... but I've been very tired, falling asleep in the mid-morning, which is very unusual for me, and I've been getting pretty much 8 hours of sleep each night... but again, I have been working hard when I'm awake... my period is late, but that could be from nursing (though both kids nursed much less during the move) or the stress of moving (though, honestly, it has gone smoothly, & I don't really feel stressed)... I have been ravenously hungry, but that could be from working to unpack and not wanting to stop and eat, and then just chowing down when I do... I was wide awake before 4am, typical of pregnancy insomnia for me... but that could just be a fluke, or my sore muscles waking me up.








What we women go through! And it's not even like I'm really hopeful one way or the other. We don't use b/c for religious reasons, and right now I feel like there's a nice space between dk#3 and the next one if I am pg now, and I LOVE being pg, but on the other hand, a bit more space would be nice, we could get well settled in to our new place, we could check out the local homeschooling groups and get into a good rhythm with our homeschooling at home, all without the exhaustion/moodiness/varicose vein difficulties I would be going through if I am pg. So, I'm happy with either outcome, I just want to know what the outcome is.


----------



## simonsmama (Oct 7, 2005)

maybe, possibly pregnant? Tested saturday, and got a very super faint line. So I showed DH because he would be more objective. And he saw it too. Still I don't trust it, so I will be testing again this week, and next ( I like to be really really sure!









So here I am :







: for


----------



## 2tired2clean (Sep 1, 2003)

Maybe some of you can help me figure it out. I had some major cramping on the 15th of february, was supposed to start on Saturday, had some brownish spotting, so I thought I was, but then by the end of the night nothing. I took an HPT Friday and it was a BFN, but I still have not started, I am crampy, but I am crampy with pregnancy and with PMS. The problem is I have PCOS and don't normally ovulate so while I felt like I ovulated I do not know for sure. Any guesses? I am now 19DPO if I O'd?


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

this afternoon









baby expected early nov


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

Congrats Brisen!








I'm in the 2ww, but It's taken so long for me to get pg with #3 that I find it hard to get too hopeful.


----------



## mainermoma (Mar 1, 2005)

On cd39 and got a







this morning. Where is AF I want to try for a sagittarius baby! What should I do ! AAHHH!


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

We aren't actively TTC.

We dtd right around my fertile phase, around March 9th, don't know my exact O date&#8230;.. it just sorta happened.

I didn't really think anything of it, but I've been EXHAUSTED! I can't think of a time when I've had more trouble getting out of bed. Really enlarged boobs, getting quite sore. I'm ravenously hungry in the mornings, and I have to get up twice at night to pee and get a drink of water.

Oh yeah, and my sinuses are CLOGGED, but I'm not sick.

Weird. We'll see!


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simonsmama*
maybe, possibly pregnant? Tested saturday, and got a very super faint line. So I showed DH because he would be more objective. And he saw it too. Still I don't trust it, so I will be testing again this week, and next ( I like to be really really sure!









So here I am :







: for









Did you retest?


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trinitty*
We aren't actively TTC.

We dtd right around my fertile phase, around March 9th, don't know my exact O date&#8230;.. it just sorta happened.

I didn't really think anything of it, but I've been EXHAUSTED! I can't think of a time when I've had more trouble getting out of bed. Really enlarged boobs, getting quite sore. I'm ravenously hungry in the mornings, and I have to get up twice at night to pee and get a drink of water.

Oh yeah, and my sinuses are CLOGGED, but I'm not sick.

Weird. We'll see!

When will you test?


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

Well, I had my last AF start on Feb 28th, went to March 3rd.... so, I think I'm due around March 26th, I'll test this weekend!







This is kind of fun. Are clogged sinuses a sign of pregnancy?


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trinitty*
Well, I had my last AF start on Feb 28th, went to March 3rd.... so, I think I'm due around March 26th, I'll test this weekend!







This is kind of fun. Are clogged sinuses a sign of pregnancy?









You do get "stuffy" as I recall, but I remember it being later in the pregnancy. I had definite signs by 4 weeks and I didn't even find out till I was 5 weeks with my first. (I have 3, the youngest is 4 1/2 almost!)


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

That is really interesting, I was totally joking.

NEAT:

Blocked nose and sinuses

Some women find that they have a 'stuffy' nose during early pregnancy, sometimes even before they have missed a period. This is because the hormone changes in your body brought about by pregnancy affect mucus production in your nose and sinuses.

http://www.mothercare.com/stry/early...ndsymptomsofpr


----------



## Lyrelle (Mar 22, 2006)

We were planning to maybe start trying this fall, but we had a birth control incident last week (I'm not on the pill and we were careless) and then the next day I felt ovulation pain, right on time. Then this week I've been really dizzy off and on and slightly nauseous (though that could just be from nerves about the whole baby thing) and stuffy (though I didn't know that could be a symptom until I read this thread). I'm sort of hoping I'm just being paranoid, because I'm on some meds I wanted to try to go off of before we start ttc . . . but at the same time it wouldn't be a disaster or anything if I were . . . all of this causes my emotions to swing back and forth which is another symptom of either baby or AF . . .

(I'm so glad there's a place for me to post this! I'm reluctant to mention to it to my RL friends because it's such a small possibility.)


----------



## RoadWorkAhead (Sep 8, 2005)

WEll we were trying to avoid pg, but we slipped one time the day after I stopped bleeding from a possible m/c while on correctly taken BC pills(that I promptly quit taking). I figured I was safe as I was dry and just got over a m/c, but I o'd 3-4 days later (doing lots of bd but with condoms). Now I'm at 13 DPO (I'm charting for fun) and my temp dipped around day 11, and I spotted days 9-10 so I think it might be implantation and I have to say it....I"M THRILLED if I am. It's awful timing, I start law school in 18 months or so, we have no business being pg and I am excited







But I got a BFN today, so I'm trying not to get too excited until I know for sure. With DS I was 16 DPO (according to the u/s) when I found out...thought he was appendicitus







Hoping my midwife has good news for me tomorrow!!


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

What does BFN stand for?

(nothing yet)


----------



## RoadWorkAhead (Sep 8, 2005)

Big Fat Negative (or insert other smilar words







) on a preg. test


----------



## Journey (Jun 12, 2002)

I'm pretty sure I'm pregnant, and I'm not too happy about it. It was a "slip", and I found out last night that HE DID IT ON PURPOSE!!! I'm really upset right now.

I've been nauseous, tired, feeling warm, headaches, sore breasts, and nasal issues. My thermometer broke right after ovulation, so I couldn't keep up with it to see if I had an implantation temp rise.

I'll be due in December 2006.

I'm sick and disabled. How am I going to care for a fourth child?! I'm adamantly pro-life, so abortion is not an option. I plan on raising the child myself... it's just... how am I going to do this?!!!! The father WILL NOT be in the picture. He wants to marry me, but I don't want him in my life.

I'm going to buy an early test tomorrow. But, I already know what the outcome will be.


----------



## RoadWorkAhead (Sep 8, 2005)

Journey : Big hugs! I'm pretty sure I've "heard" the details over on the single parenting board, if I'm recalling correctly. Just remember that you can get through it either way, and I'll be sending positive thoughts your way


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Journey*
I'm pretty sure I'm pregnant, and I'm not too happy about it. It was a "slip", and I found out last night that HE DID IT ON PURPOSE!!! I'm really upset right now.

I've been nauseous, tired, feeling warm, headaches, sore breasts, and nasal issues. My thermometer broke right after ovulation, so I couldn't keep up with it to see if I had an implantation temp rise.

I'll be due in December 2006.

I'm sick and disabled. How am I going to care for a fourth child?! I'm adamantly pro-life, so abortion is not an option. I plan on raising the child myself... it's just... how am I going to do this?!!!! The father WILL NOT be in the picture. He wants to marry me, but I don't want him in my life.

I'm going to buy an early test tomorrow. But, I already know what the outcome will be.

Did you test?


----------



## Journey (Jun 12, 2002)

I tested today but I imagine it's too early. I bought 5 tests. The first was a dud. I waited a few hours, and tested again, and it was negative. I'm testing again in the morning. I'm not expecting my period until Tuesday. I am feeling a bit better today. Not so much nausea, and my nose isn't all messed up anymore. But, my breasts are still a bit tender.


----------



## emdeecee_sierra (Oct 16, 2005)

Journey, may you get the answer you want! GL to you


----------



## Journey (Jun 12, 2002)

I tested again yesterday.









Then, this morning, I got happy verification...









I am in such pain, now. Turns out all the symptoms were the Babs and Lyme rearing it's ugly head. YAY for potentially fatal diseases!









The guy who would've been the daddy e-mailed me this morning. I told him no worries, and to never contact me again. He is finally agreeing, and has decided to move 25 miles away. He has no vehicle, so I'm pretty sure this will be the last of him. *Gimp Dance*


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Journey*
The guy who would've been the daddy e-mailed me this morning. I told him no worries, and to never contact me again. He is finally agreeing, and has decided to move 25 miles away. He has no vehicle, so I'm pretty sure this will be the last of him. *Gimp Dance*

WHEW!


----------



## Lact-o-Mama (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmm, maybe?
I posted in the Breastfeeding forum asking about symptoms of returned menses after tandem nursing ( which I am currently still doing ).
I have been experiencing crampiness and tender breasts when nursing and LOTS of intermittent nausea, which are all feelings I can associate with past pregnancies and with returned AF.








Being that I haven't had a period in almost 2 years, I have no dates to go by. I went and bought a test the other day and tried first thing in the morning and it showed negative at first and then an hour later you could see this VERY faint plus??hmmm. I have this super addictive habit of checking and then re-checking the tests, even though the manufacturers tell you not to read the results after 10 minutes.








I guess only time will tell. I plan on buying another test in a few days and re-trying to see what happens. I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

Got my visitor yesterday and I was disappointed, but it at least sparked a conversation about the fact that we should start trying... SOOON.

Trin.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

Here's my symptoms and outcome:

I was visiting family last week and had brought along all my cloth pads for when AF arrived. I felt really light cramping on monday that disappeared as the day wore on. I figured that my period was starting but nothing was showing when I wiped. Then the same tuesday and every day for the rest of the week until saturday. No other symptoms at all that week. Well, now it's monday a week later (from the cramping) and I just got a positive HPT. I'm feeling a tad nauseous today too. So I am curious if others have had a week of "morning cramps" as symptoms for implantation? All I ever read about is sore breasts and morning sickness for symptoms.

Oh, and I almost forgot...







YAY!!!!


----------



## Lyrelle (Mar 22, 2006)

I tested this morning - it's maybe a little early, but not unduly so - and got a BFN. So, yay, I think?


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apecaut*
Here's my symptoms and outcome:

I was visiting family last week and had brought along all my cloth pads for when AF arrived. I felt really light cramping on monday that disappeared as the day wore on. I figured that my period was starting but nothing was showing when I wiped. Then the same tuesday and every day for the rest of the week until saturday. No other symptoms at all that week. Well, now it's monday a week later (from the cramping) and I just got a positive HPT. I'm feeling a tad nauseous today too. So I am curious if others have had a week of "morning cramps" as symptoms for implantation? All I ever read about is sore breasts and morning sickness for symptoms.

Oh, and I almost forgot...







YAY!!!!

CONGRATS!!









I had cramping before I got a







too with all 3 of mine. My first, I thought my period would start any minute, but it didn't- like you.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097*
CONGRATS!!









I had cramping before I got a







too with all 3 of mine. My first, I thought my period would start any minute, but it didn't- like you.









Thanks!


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

I am feeling really stuffy and congested, but I have no fever and don't really feel sick. My dh thinks that I have allergies and they're acting up, but I've never had allergies before and the antihistamine(sp?) isn't helping. I've also had a major eruption of cold sores which happened when I was early in my pregnancy with my dd. I haven't had AF since November 17, 2003 so I have no idea at what point, if at all, I am in my cycle. I've been on the mini-pill but admitedly I was careless with taking them everyday. I had several days of creamy and then EWCM last week.

I don't want to say this would be unplanned, because we always wanted more children, but this one is ahead of schedule. I'm kind of worried.


----------



## risen_joy (Jan 22, 2006)

I finally found it!! This particular thread that is. I posted a long time ago then couldn't remember where it was in MotheringDotCommune!







It was late and I was tired.

Not expecting too much this cycle. Life has been too crazy but I'll be SOOO excited if "something" did happen!!









Going to test on the 15th (don't feel bad 'cause I got the internet cheapies...yay!) so we shall see!

Congrats to all the BFP!!!


----------



## conlimac (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi









I'm new to the Mothering community. I hope you don't mind if I jump in. I'm freaking out a little bit and don't feel comfy talking to anyone IRL about this. I'm part of another online, parenting community but one of our members just suffered a very painful loss and I don't want to intensify her pain with my concerns.

I'd love feedback if anyone has some to offer!

My toddler still nurses quite frequently during the night and I have not yet had a cycle since he was born so I really don't know if (or when) I ovulated. I can tell you though that DH and I had wedding anniversary sex twice last weekend. So, for the sake of listing my symptoms, I'm going to use Saturday the 8th as an ovulation date. I tested yesterday and it was negative which isn't a surprise. Here's a basic list of symptoms. What do you think??? Too early for these symptoms?

fatigue 2 dpo
extremely sore bbs 7 dpo
heartburn 7 dpo
frequent urination 5 dpo
crazy dreams 7 dpo
rib pain 4 dpo
round ligament pain (severe) 7 dpo
skin eruptions 5 dpo
headaches 8 dpo


----------



## ~~Mama2B~~ (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm not pg right now, but I might be soon. If I read my chart right, dh and I bded during the right times. I can't tell by my chart if I'm ovulating now or not... Feel free to look and tell me what you think! I'll take the hpt in a couple weeks... if I don't go crazy first!
Kristi


----------



## conlimac (Apr 18, 2006)

I need to add a few more symptoms to my list

~dizziness
~clumsiness
~the feeling that there's food stuck in my throat
~feeling hot when the rest of the family is comfortable
~waking up hungry in the middle of the night
~twinges in my ovaries
~very mild cramping (only once)

Also, the fatigue, heartburn and frequent urination have persisted but my breasts are no longer nearly as sore (hardly sore at all actually).

I wonder if I'm imagining these symptoms because I'm freaking out (not testing again until Sunday or Monday).


----------



## EmmaJean (Sep 26, 2002)

Last month I was SURE I was preg. b/c I was SO tired all the time and just feeling *weird*..... But I wasn't. Now this week, Sunday night I had some bleeding, and that's it! It's been 5 whole days w/ nothing. I usually have some bleeding for a day, 2-3 days of nothing, and then a period for a week. Such a weird cycle, and haven't found any info to help me understand it yet. And I'm not responsible enough to chart...

Anyway, I'm waiting it out to see if I'm preg. I totally doubt it, but who knows. I've had heartburn ALL DAY and I have no reason to, and I've been sleepy, but that's nothing new!

I'll keep in touch!


----------



## EmmaJean (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmmaJean*
Last month I was SURE I was preg. b/c I was SO tired all the time and just feeling *weird*..... But I wasn't. Now this week, Sunday night I had some bleeding, and that's it! It's been 5 whole days w/ nothing. I usually have some bleeding for a day, 2-3 days of nothing, and then a period for a week. Such a weird cycle, and haven't found any info to help me understand it yet. And I'm not responsible enough to chart...

Anyway, I'm waiting it out to see if I'm preg. I totally doubt it, but who knows. I've had heartburn ALL DAY and I have no reason to, and I've been sleepy, but that's nothing new!

I'll keep in touch!

Well, I'm officially NOT pregnant! We went to dinner and in the bathroom I exclaimed "Awesome!" or something like that--glad I was alone!







This has been a weird cycle..... But mine is always strange, so I need to get used to it!

ETA--when I was 13, my mom never told me there would be times I'd be HAPPY to get my period! I wouldn't have belived her anyway....


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm another maybe here







Glad to find this thread! I donated a kidney to my Dad in February and we aren't "suppose" to TTC until June. I'm not sure if I will be able to see my midwives if I am PG because I might be labeled "high risk." All very "might" because my surgeon approved PG after 6 weeks, the midwives were iffy but probably OK because I am well and my sole kidney is doin' fine! Anyway, I was on the pill from January to three weeks ago. I stopped with a week to go in my pack because I was impatient to return my cycle to normal and to get ready to TTC. The week I stopped my pack I missed two pills, one night was the night we DTD. I had some very, very light spotting (I did with DD's pregnancy as well) and I have had some cramping. I have no premenstural symptoms but no pregnancy symptoms either. I have not had a period since stopping my pill pack, which is now two weeks "late," according to the pack schedule (I am usually 33 days or so). I took a test this morning and it was negative. I am at a total loss. I "feel" that full-pregnancy-abdomen feeling that I had with DD and with my m/c in November. Both times it was my first symptom. My head is telling me my period is just all wonky from going off the pill but my heart is hoping I am PG now







I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## GearGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

Good luck to everyone as far as getting the outcome you want! I very much doubt that I am pregnant, but we used the withdrawal method a couple of times during the past few days and I think it might have been a risky time, so I will be waiting to see if anything comes of it. I doubt it given my age and the fact that he did pull out, but given the timing I feel like I am in a bit of a wait and see. we have been pretty fertile in our past endeavors, both times we stopped using bc I got pregnant the first month. I think I would like a third, maybe next year if planned, so this would be a little early but not unwanted, so I guess either way would be fine.


----------



## jomomma (Jun 24, 2004)

Anyone have this? Tomorrow, Monday, will be day 60 since my last period. Although my cycle isn't always that reliable, it has been a long. long time since my period has come this late. Although the chances of my being pregnant were relatively slim I, nevertheless, took a test last Thursday -- which was negative. However -- despite some cramping Saturday, I still have yet to get my period AND last night my husband and I had sex without taking any precautions. Immediately afterwards, I had some bleeding and thought -- okay, my period is finally starting -- but today -- nothing. ???? Even when my cycle seems relatively strange, I can usually tell when I'm ovulating, but now I'm utterly confused. Should I take another test? Should I wait another 14 days or so before taking another test? Should I call my ob/gyn to see if there is something else going on? I've never had post-coital bleeding before. Any ideas?


----------



## WendyC (Jun 16, 2005)

Ok - Here's my story!!! Bare with me on the first part - its pretty hookey, but I am a new-agey hippy type and really dig all this stuff!









Right after AF started on March 28th - I felt like I wanted another child. I really had a strong, strong desire to get pg again. Dh wasn't down with it - he sometimes acts like maybe he would like it, but then does a 360 on me. During the pre-O phase - werid things started happening. I would walk by lightbulbs and they would blow up or turn on (FREAKY!!!) My cell phone started acting werid - when I would hold it, it would start dialing 444445444444644445..... now I can't use it at all. But if dh held it, it would stop. Then one day, I started to loose my paitence with Ella - I was trying to load the dishwasher, and she wanted to climb inside it - and I started to yell at her "ELLA STOP...." at that moment our fire alarm went off! It was so loud and scary we both stopped and grabbed onto each other. The alarm quit a sec or two later and never went off again - batteries fine, no smoke, nothing. The really cool thing about that was that I have a commitment to gentle parenting, and in that moment I had forgotten that commitment - until the alarm goes off. It brought me to my senses! But it scared the crap out of me too!!!!







: All this happened in the coarse of a week - more like 2 or 3 days then stopped. I don't feel haunted anymore.









My cycles before having Ella were 28 days on the dot - they came back a few months ago and have been around 40-50 days, since we co-sleep and bf. We dtd 2X without protection, once around when I would O on a normal schedule and once the week after. The crazy thing was both time before making love dh would specifically tell me that he doesn NOT want to get pg, so therefore he is going to use a condom! And then he 'forgets' to put on a condom.







****

So, I know the likeyhood of me getting pg is pretty freaken small. But the likeyhood any of us is here is a sheer miracle!!! So far I have had the following symptoms:

-Sore, ouchy nipples
-getting up at night to pee (very unusual for me - I have the bladder of a racehorse!)
-Some nauesa
-burst into tears 2X in one day
-Face has broken out (first sign I had with dd)
-cramping, abdominal bloating
-Strong Metallic taste in my mouth
-Stuffy/runny nose

All of this has come and gone! My boobs aren't sore today, but the other day I could hardly nurse at all. In fact yesterday I 'felt' VERY pregnant - but today - NOTHING!







The only sign right now is that I really have to pee! I don't remember if the symptoms waxed and waned last time or not... It makes me sad.

Anyway - if I can hold out a few more days to test, it would be better I think... I don't want a false negative test. Heck! I don't want a negative test at all!!

So thats my story - I hope I am not imagining all of this. Either I am pregnant or on a one-way trip to the looney bin!

-Wendy

***Funny story, on dh & I's second date, we were all over each other - at the point where we both were totally stripped, dh stops everything - pulls way back from me and gives me this HUGE speech on how he is compleatly happy as a bachelor and don't expect ANY commitments from him because its just not going to happen. That the most this could ever be is a one-night stand. I say "Ok - Whatever!" and 6 months later we are engaged...







So I have learned to take the pre-coitis speeches with a grain of salt!


----------



## WendyC (Jun 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jomomma*
Anyone have this? Tomorrow, Monday, will be day 60 since my last period. Although my cycle isn't always that reliable, it has been a long. long time since my period has come this late. Although the chances of my being pregnant were relatively slim I, nevertheless, took a test last Thursday -- which was negative. However -- despite some cramping Saturday, I still have yet to get my period AND last night my husband and I had sex without taking any precautions. Immediately afterwards, I had some bleeding and thought -- okay, my period is finally starting -- but today -- nothing. ???? Even when my cycle seems relatively strange, I can usually tell when I'm ovulating, but now I'm utterly confused. Should I take another test? Should I wait another 14 days or so before taking another test? Should I call my ob/gyn to see if there is something else going on? I've never had post-coital bleeding before. Any ideas?

This happend to me last cycle - I tested like a bizillon times and nothing! At 50 days I finally got my period. Are you still nursing? I think when it comes to nursing all bets are off. My experience with nursing and concieving is that there are no absolutes. Whats so one month is totally flipped the next month. You definatly could be pg - or not - its just so hard to say.

I have post-coital bleeding on the occasions when I am too dry and get a small tear or my cervix gets bumped the wrong way. I never had it when pregnant, though.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Just wanted to add that I have a yeast infection and had some bleeding after sex. (Not having sex with the yeast infection now, btw.







)


----------



## jomomma (Jun 24, 2004)

No, I am not nursing. My dd will be 3 late August and stopped nursing on her own at about 14 months. I really have no idea what my body is up to, but I think it's rather mean of it to just randomly decide to throw curve balls at me. I can remember what things were like during my pregnancy with my daughter -- and things just don't seem the same --- except for some up and down nausea, but I have that with my regular cycle sometimes, too. I think I'm going to give it another few weeks. If AF arrives, fine. If nothing happens, I'll test. If that is negative too, I think I'll be scheduling a visit with my ob/gyn anyway. I have a friend who is a nurse who told me some time in the past that it is bad for your body to go without AF for more than 60 days -- though I can't remember why. I know I could call her and ask -- she's practically a sister to me -- however, I know the look she'll get on her face (that - "you're pregnant, aren't you" look) and I'm just not up for letting anyone in on the secret yet, except of course my dh and everyone reading this post. I never said I was logical. I'd love to be pregnant, though admit now is definitely not the ideal time.


----------



## WendyC (Jun 16, 2005)

BFN

















How is that possible??? All the stars were aligned!?!? Oh well. Dh is thrilled. Sigh. Next time.....


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Well, I'm pretty sure that I am not PG and that my cycle is just all wonky from going off BCP in early April. It's been almost two weeks since I took my first test and all have been BFN. I'm hoping AF will arrive soon, we can have a normal cycle in May and start TTC officially in June.


----------



## c_something (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone! This seems to be a fun thread! We are TTC#1! We are at the point where we get to wait the 2 weeks before we actually find anything out! I will keep everyone posted! WE are anxiously awaiting to be parents!


----------



## c_something (Jan 23, 2006)

ilovemyavery-- I was on depro for 2 years. I have been off of it now for almost 2 years and my cycle (within the last 4-5 months) has just started being normal!

But the best of luck to you!


----------



## Lyrelle (Mar 22, 2006)

I posted here last month because I felt pregnant; it turned out I wasn't. This month I was sure I wasn't; last night I got









so much for my intuition


----------



## stretchmark (Apr 10, 2003)

I have been thinking I was preggo most of the winter and last summer. I was having strange symptoms that I associated with being pregnant.

Now I have been doing my temp to make sure when I was ovulating and I did have sex 2&3 days before my perfect cervical fluid which was 3&4 days before my lowest temp. My temp taking has been really accurate and easy with no weirdness.

My cycles is only about 25-26 days so I am expecting my period by Friday or Saturday (posting on Tuesday). Since the cycle is short I don't know if the test will pick it up right as I miss my period but we'll see what happens.

Here's my symptoms:
-nipple sensitivity
-very tired
-skin isn't breaking out like is normal a few days before my cycle
-slight naseua

That's it.
I'll be on the road this weekend but will definitely let you all know what happens. Glad to have found this thread.


----------



## lexnessmonstah (May 4, 2006)

I really am not sure what to think. My Hubby has been away on bussiness for about a month now (YAY! He's coming home next week!







), and last month I got a very weird period...

But this month, I'm 6 days late, I'm extremely sore, I've been so nauseous but yet hungry at the same time, I've been going to the bathroom a lot more...

I tested negative last month right before my 'period' started, but that whole month was just weird. I'm going to go in to the doctor for a blood test in a few days, and I really don't want to get my hopes too high and have them crushed...

Wish me luck!!! I want to have good news to tell him when he comes home


----------



## jomomma (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi, I'm back --- and definitely not pregnant. Aunt Flo arrived - with all of her accompanying baggage - yesterday. I'm still somewhat concerned though --- over 70 days between AF's visits -- very strange ---- plus the after sex bleeding? Should I just consider it a fluke? It certainly gives me something to think about. I guess if it happens again, it's off to my ob/gyn I go. In the meantime, good luck to everyone out there and may your outcomes be what you're hoping for.


----------



## mummy marja (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi! I love this! This what I needed for my last two pregnancies...
We are not TTC but just started using a diaphragm 4 months ago. My cycles are not always regular, but I know when I ovulate (I have cramps on one side for about a day) and I always get my moon about 12 days after that. It is now 14 days! No moon! Other than that I have no really obvious symptoms. Who knows? We were pretty sure we were finished having dcs, but the thought of being pg makes me pretty happy!


----------



## Angierae (Aug 17, 2004)

I feel totally pregnant. Sore breasts, TIRED, and nauseous, but I am only about 7-10 dpo, and I am trying to talk myself out of getting excited. Chances are slim. But man, I feel so weird and I can't stand not knowing!!


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Symptoms:

-EXTREME exhaustion. I want to sleep all the time (hard with two toddlers lol) A month ago I was staying up until 3 or 4 a.m... now I'm in bed by 9.
-Slight nausea and dizziness.
-Stuffy nose (is this even a sign of pregnancy?)
-Breakouts (again, i'm not even sure if this is a sign)

AF is only two days late. I'll probably test Sunday, if she hasen't came by then.

I still haven't decided if I want to be pregnant, or not. I would love another baby, however, right now isn't the best time for it to happen.


----------



## ryleigh'smama (Aug 10, 2005)

I had my first ppAF last month (dd is 15 months), it was fine, not anything different than any other af I've ever had. I am now on day 36







I know that I could still be just irregular, but in my prebaby days I had a 28 day regular cycle. A few days ago (day 30-31) I could have sworn I felt "o". We have dtd a lot this month (I think my hormones are going crazy). On day 35 (yesterday) I woke up with CM. I don't know if I am pregnant, or will be pregnant soon, but I just have that *feeling*.

Oh and I have been drop dead exhausted for a week. No nausea.


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

If it makes you feel any better, my cycles were always regular. My first few pp cycles are always longer though -- this last time, the first one was close to 60 days. It took... 4 or 5, iirc, each one getting shorter, before they settled back down.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ilovemyavery*
Well, I'm pretty sure that I am not PG and that my cycle is just all wonky from going off BCP in early April. It's been almost two weeks since I took my first test and all have been BFN. I'm hoping AF will arrive soon, we can have a normal cycle in May and start TTC officially in June.

Well... I was wrong!!







After taking something like 10 tests in two weeks, I stopped testing and starting waiting for AF. I felt pretty funky this weekend though and noticed that my breasts were definitly bigger and really tender. So I took a test last night and got a big, bright







!!! The positive was up before the control line!

My DH has been out of town for three weeks, so I know that this pregnancy happened in mid to late April. I went off the pill on April 7 and last tested BFN around April 25. I tested BFP yesterday. So, best guess is mid to late April, which would make me due in mid January!

I had a m/c in November, followed by the whole kidney donation in February. So I am very cautious. I told DH but no one else IRL. I am going in tommorrow for a quantitive HCG level check to see where I am. We're very, very happy! Just very cautious at this point!

I KNEW I was pregnant, I just KNEW it! I stopped testing because DH thought I was nuts for taking a million (dollar store) tests. Anyway, that's my story!


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ilovemyavery*
Well... I was wrong!!







After taking something like 10 tests in two weeks, I stopped testing and starting waiting for AF. I felt pretty funky this weekend though and noticed that my breasts were definitly bigger and really tender. So I took a test last night and got a big, bright







!!! The positive was up before the control line!

My DH has been out of town for three weeks, so I know that this pregnancy happened in mid to late April. I went off the pill on April 7 and last tested BFN around April 25. I tested BFP yesterday. So, best guess is mid to late April, which would make me due in mid January!

I had a m/c in November, followed by the whole kidney donation in February. So I am very cautious. I told DH but no one else IRL. I am going in tommorrow for a quantitive HCG level check to see where I am. We're very, very happy! Just very cautious at this point!

I KNEW I was pregnant, I just KNEW it! I stopped testing because DH thought I was nuts for taking a million (dollar store) tests. Anyway, that's my story!









CONGRATS!


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi mamas, I'm joining you. I've been off the depo shot for 9 mos now (only had it twice) and my cycle just started going back to normal a few months ago. Last month I ovulated, this month I started charting and I'm pretty sure I ovulated 9 days ago. Today is cycle day 29 and no sign of AF at all. My breasts have been sore for the past three days and I've had some nausea and high temps. Today my breasts are SO SORE and I swear they have doubled in size. I am not trying to get preg but would welcome an unexpected pregnancy. I've taken two tests and both were neg so far. I'm going to wait a few more days to see if AF shows up before testing again.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

OK, today my temp dropped a little and I'm getting cramps, looks like AF might be on her way...


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Huzzah Ilovemyavery! Congrats! That's great news


----------



## RacheleLynn (May 27, 2006)

I am so unsure at the moment, i just had my first boy in December of last year. I then miscarried in late February, and, now I think I might be pregnant again...sore breasts, I had with my son too...but is there anything else this can be contributed to, I did have a period last week though, but it was only 2 days where I normally have a 7-8 day period. Any advice would be great...


----------



## muttix2 (Apr 24, 2005)

Ugh. The fact that I have to post in this thread again is kind of sad b/c I pledged LAST time we had a "scare" that I would start temping. Needless to say I didn't. But I swear, THIS time I will! (If I'm not pg)

Ok, af is late. Very late. I had a window between the 15th and the 20th where it would be "normal" for af to show up. Nothing happened. I've taken 3 tests (dollar store) and they were all neg, the last one I took today. Here's my symptom list.

*I'm hungry all the time and when I eat I don't feel full.
*When I fail to eat more when I'm still hungry after eating I get nauseous.
*Fatigue.
*Moody (to say the least)
*Heartburn
*Increase in CM, enough to HAVE to use a pantyliner which I only do before af is going to show up.
*Cravings. Today I wanted nothing more than to eat a whole jalepeno but I resisted b/c I'm trying to lose weight. Then, I felt sick.
*Very watery mouth. Have to consciously swallow, it is gross.

That's all I can think of right now. But, my biggest "I'm pg" symptom is missing. I've been pg 3 times (2 viable) and each time my bbs hurt like crazy. The last time I was still bfing so it was mainly my nipples but still, there was pain. This time, nothing. Maybe a few tingles but I have to wonder if that's just in my mind. Anyway, this is not normal for me. I've never, ever missed af and not been pg (I'm 23). Dh just thinks that it is stress (went through a very tough time in our marriage recently) but I don't know. We use the pull out method, he gets it everytime, not even a drop is where it counts. There was one incident where he pulled out, completed, then we continued on but he says that happened before my last af (I can't remember).

So.... Here I am. I don't know when I'll test again. I'm thinking of waiting until next week sometime but I figure I'll break sometime this week. Maybe after I get paid on Friday.

ETA: (TMI ahead!) I have also had some light brown discharge since around when af was due. Enough to make a pantyliner look "dirty" but nothing would come off on the tp. I think that is mostly gone now although there may still be a little.


----------

